# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  سعر ومواصفات HTC One Mini

## mohamed73

*HTC One mini*   
 بعد سيل من الشائعات أعلن اليوم عن هاتف HTC One Mini النسخة المصغرة من  هاتف HTC One حيث يشترك معه في التصميم الأنيق و الهيكل المصنوع من  الألمنيوم كما يشترك معه في عدد من التقنيات مثل تقنية HTC BoomSound و  Beats Audio لتحسين الصوت و جعله أكثر واقعية .
هاتف HTC One Mini يحمل كذلك تقنية UltraPixel و تقنية HTC Zeo للكاميرا  ، كما يأتي بنظام Android 4.2.2 Jelly Bean بواجهة HTC Sense 5 بمزاياها  المعروفة و منها ميزة BlinkFeed .
المواصفات الكاملة لهاتف HTC One Mini :  الشاشة : من النوع Super LCD2 Capacitive بحجم 4.3 إنش بدقة عرض 720 ×  1280 بكسل ، بكثافة بكسلات 342 بكسل لكل إنش ، كما أن الشاشة مزودة بزجاج  Corning Gorilla Glass 3 لحمايتها من الخدش و الكسر .المعالج : Qualcomm Snapdragon 400 ثنائي النواة بتردد 1.4 جيجاهيرتزمعالج رسوميات : Adreno 305الذاكرة العشوائية : 1 جيجابايتسعة التخزين : 16 جيجابايت ، ولا يوجد منفذ microSDالكاميرا الخلفية : 4 ميجابكسل بتقنية UltraPixel مع ميزة التركيز  التلقائي  و فلاش LED ، و تصوير فيديو بدقة 1080 بكسل مع تقنية التصوير  الديناميكي طويل المدى HDR .الكاميرا الأمامية : بدقة 1.6 ميجابكسل ، و تصوير فيديو بدقة 720 بكسلالشبكات : هاتف HTC One Mini يدعم شبكات الجيل الثالث HSPA Plus و شبكات الجيل الرابع 4G LTE و شبكات الوايفاي و بلوتوث 4.0البطارية : 1800 ملي أمبير
 أما سعر السعر فسيكون في حدود 400 يورو أي حوالي 2000 ريال سعودي ، و  صرح المتجر البريطاني Carphone Warehouse أنه سيوفر الهاتف بسعر 380 يورو  بدءاً من الشهر القادم .                            * Specification*     *General*  2G Network GSM   850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 3G Network HSDPA 900 / 1900 /   2100 - EMEA version  HSDPA 850 / 900 /   1900 / 2100 - Asia version HSDPA 850 / 1900 /   2100 - AT&T version 4G Network LTE 800 / 1800 / 2600   - EMEA version  LTE 900 / 1800 / 2100   / 2600 - Asia version LTE 700 / 850 / 1700   / 1900 / 2100 - AT&T version SIM Micro-SIM Announced 2013, July Status Coming soon. Exp.   release 2013, August *Body*  Dimensions 132 x 63.2 x 9.3 mm (5.20 x 2.49 x 0.37 in) Weight 122 g (4.30 oz) *Display*  Type Super LCD2 capacitive   touchscreen, 16M colors Size 720 x 1280 pixels, 4.3 inches (~342 ppi   pixel density) Multitouch Yes Protection Corning Gorilla Glass   3  - HTC Sense UI *Sound*  Alert types Vibration, MP3, WAV   ringtones Loudspeaker Yes, stereo speakers,   built-in amplifiers 3.5mm jack Yes  - Beats Audio sound   enhancement *Memory*  Card slot No Internal 16 GB, 1 GB RAM *Data*  GPRS Yes EDGE Yes Speed HSPA+, LTE WLAN Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n,   dual band, DLNA Bluetooth Yes, v4.0 with A2DP USB Yes, microUSB v2.0       *Camera*  Primary 4 MP, 2688 x 1520 pixels, autofocus, LED   flash, check quality Features 1/3'' sensor size,   2µm pixel size, geo-tagging, face and smile detection Video Yes, 1080p@30fps, HDR, check quality Secondary Yes, 1.6 MP, 720p *Features*  OS Android OS, v4.2.2   (Jelly Bean) Chipset Qualcomm Snapdragon   400 CPU Dual-core 1.4 GHz   Krait 300 GPU Adreno 305 Sensors Accelerometer, gyro,   proximity, compass Messaging SMS (threaded view),   MMS, Email, Push Email Browser HTML5 Radio TBD GPS Yes, with A-GPS   support and GLONASS Java Yes, via Java MIDP   emulator Colors Glacial Silver,   Stealth Black  - SNS integration - Active noise   cancellation with dedicated mic - MP4/H.263/H.264/WMV   player - MP3/eAAC+/WMA/WAV   player - Google Search,   Maps, Gmail, YouTube, Calendar,   Google Talk - Organizer - Document viewer - Photo viewer/editor - Voice memo/dial - Predictive text   input       *Battery*   Non-removable Li-Po   1800 mAh battery Stand-by Up to 500 h (2G) / Up   to 692 h (3G) Talk time Up to 20 h 40 min   (2G) / Up to 13 h 20 min (3G)

----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله تعالىآ وبركاته   
حيــآك الله يا أخي ..  
بارك الله فيك يا خي علىآ جهودك ومشاركــآتك القيمة ,,

----------

